# Insomnia and dont get tired



## RunToMe (May 30, 2019)

Hello,

i have insomnia and i did not get tired even when i dont sleep over 2-3 nights. Even sleeping pills dont work anymore. Has/Had somebody the same problems ? And what helped.


----------



## RunToMe (May 30, 2019)

Despite the insomnia i have emotional numbness. A lot of people are mostly more tired. But somebody the opposite of it insomnia.


----------



## Omnismorss (Jun 28, 2015)

Its a little complicated to understand what you meant in your 2 post but in thr past i had the same issue with insomnia 2-3 nights without sleep in a row even rohypnol wasnt helping, i dont rememember right what i did, i remember just after one night after 3 without sleep i get to sleep well and after that i relaxed and was able to sleep well, my problem was strictly related to anxiety, in your case i would recomend tryng to relax a little bit more try drinking something in the place of the benzos you probably is taking if thr problem persists i think you should seek professional help of a neurologist could be something related to epilepsy or something like this


----------



## RunToMe (May 30, 2019)

thank you for your feedback. when i dont sleep the next days i either dont get tired. my freeze condition seems that i even dont feel physically prozesses. i dont understand that my body gives me no feedback over a survival relevant prozess like sleeping. Why do you thing its related to epilepsy ?


----------



## Omnismorss (Jun 28, 2015)

Some cases of epilepsy involves some extreme cases of insomnia like various days in a row but i believe it is rare i too felt the same as you, like my body didnt warn me if im tired or not but you are and just need to relax enough for the body to understand


----------



## James_80 (Feb 27, 2016)

RunToMe said:


> Hello,
> 
> i have insomnia and i did not get tired even when i dont sleep over 2-3 nights. Even sleeping pills dont work anymore. Has/Had somebody the same problems ? And what helped.


Yeah I get this whenever I'm on ssris or snris. I hardly sleep at night and yet I am wide awake the next day. In the past year I have tried Paxil, Venlaxafine and Citalopram and they all give the same insomnia effect, even at the lowest therapeutic dose. Even though I feel wide awake, I can still feel the fatigue deep within me. Are you on antidepressants at the moment?


----------



## BNS (Oct 20, 2019)

I'm going through the exact same thing although I have the blank mind so I don't have racing thoughts when I go to bed I just can't sleep.

Sleeping pills work for me but only to get 4 hours of sleep. When I wake up it's like I never even fell asleep in the first place.

It's awful!


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

I suffered severe insomnia with depression that was all part of an epileptic syndrome. I basically went into an altered mental state where sleep did not exist. Every 3 or 4 days, I would fall unconscious for a few hours, but it wasn't really sleep.

I ended one long stretch of insomnia (52 days) by taking Amitriptyline (Elavil). I read about it being effective for insomnia in a library book. It has a hypnotic effect that opens the sleep window. I think 100mg worked for me.

Another severe episode ended after taking Seroquel at 100mg. The Seroquel acted in an interesting way. I had been sleepless for a couple of weeks when I first took the Seroquel. It takes about 40 minutes to kick in. I was watching TV with

my legs up, when I decided I would try to lay down to see if I could sleep. I almost couldn't make it to my bed. My whole body felt like it had gone to sleep, but my mind was alert. I didn't think I could fall asleep like that, but I did.

I woke up 2 hours later, needing to use the rest room. ... I thought....that's it. I won't be able to fall back asleep. Amazingly, I was able to fall back to sleep almost immediately and stayed asleep for a full 8 hours.

Seroquel also helped with anxiety, but it did make me feel foggy. Still, it saved my life. Insomnia multiplies your risk of suicide by 5. Anxiety multiplies it by another 5. Depression with insomnia and anxiety is a death sentence.


----------



## RunToMe (May 30, 2019)

A Message to BNS:

How do you feel now ? Changed your situation ?

A Message to Forestx5: What is 5 ? And now you can sleep ?


----------



## BNS (Oct 20, 2019)

I still don’t get tired and have actually been sleeping less and less lately, it’s awful


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

In reply to RunToMe

X5 is the number of bypasses that were done on my heart in 2003. I believe my history of insomnia contributed to my heart disease. I was very athletic, playing basketball for several hours at a time, several days per week.

I complained to my doctor about reaching a point of exhaustion from which I could not recover. An echocardiogram failed to show any heart issues. By chance, I had my annual EKG at the doctors office, following my basketball

workout. Based on those results, he wanted to hospitalize me immediately. I said no thanks, as this is just what I had been dealing with for a year or more. An appointment was made for a heart catheterization. That's where they put

a catheter in your femoral artery in your leg, and move it to your heart where they inject dye and examine the function of your three coronary arteries. Mine had 5 blockages which required open heart surgery for repair.

The surgeon offered to do me the next day, but I needed a day or two to think about it. I investigated the issue on line and saw that individuals who were placed on the "bypass machine" frequently dropped an IQ point, or two.

I couldn't afford that. I'm operating on the margins as it is. So, an alternative was this process called "beating heart" procedure. Basically, they chill your heart and work quickly without the need for connecting you to a machine that

bypasses your heart. So I asked my surgeon if he could do it that way. And he said "Gee, I've always wanted to try five on a beating heart!" So, that's what we did. Four weeks after my surgery, I was back to plyaing full court basketball

with the animals at the YMCA. I don't think there was a doctor on the east coast of the USA that had done more thoracic surgery than my doctor. If he hadn't done it, it probably had never been done. I have no doubt I am in the medical

literature for my procedure. And there is a disturbing lesson here. While I was consumed with batteling my mental illness for 40 years, I knew I was being distracted from other health issues. But, there wasn't much I could do about it.

I have not had insomnia issues since undergoing ECT in 2014. I once had the experience of not sleeping for 52 days. That is a torture I can not easily describe. Every nap is now like a mini miracle. I can't wait for it to rain, so I can pull my easy chair to the window and cover myself

with an Afghan and fall asleep. I will never take sleep for granted again. If you want info on how I treated my insomnia, send me a note.


----------

